# FR: Je lui ai dit / je l'ai dit



## francaispourmoi

Bonjour a tous.

>Je lui ai dit...

Ca signifie quoi?

Is it... "I said to him/her..."??

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

Yes it could be her as well as his.


----------



## francaispourmoi

Merci madame.


----------



## Punky Zoé

De rien (you're welcome), monsieur/madame ?


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Je : I
Lui : Her
Ai : It is the past
Dit : Said


----------



## itka

> Je : I
> Lui : Her
> Ai : It is the past
> Dit : Said


Not exactly :
Je : I
lui : *him* / her
ai dit : passé composé (auxiliaire avoir + participe passé du verbe)


----------



## Tim~!

Je : I
lui : *to *him / *to* her
ai dit : passé composé (auxiliaire avoir + participe passé du verbe)


----------



## itka

Ah oui, Tim~ ! Tout dépend du verbe !  
Je pensais "I told him / I told her"


----------



## Tim~!

Je pensais plus litérallement, que _lui _est un pronom indirect, et il importe que les anglophones l'apprennent et mémorisent comme ça, plutôt que risquer de les laisser se planter dans l'avenir 

D'ailleurs, beaucoup de gens se trompent à cause du fait que _tell _et _say _ont des significations presque interchangables, quoique l'un ait besoin d'un objet direct et l'autre indirect.  

Nous anglophones souvent nous trompons en français parce que bien que nous sachions traduire _dire_ par _to say_, lorsqu'il s'agit de "Je lui ai dit" l'anglais préferent _tell_ quand ils traduisent la phrase en la tête.
_
Say_ a besoin de _to_, alors ça ne pose pas de problème se rappeller d'ajouter _à_ dans "Je dis à ma mère".  Par contre, une fois qu'il s'agit du passé on a la tendance de penser de _tell_, et ainsi oublier que _dire_ a besoin de _à_, alors on fait souvent l'erreur penser "Je l'ai dit."

Donc, je me suis dit que ça pourrait être utile souligner que _lui_ est toujours _to him/her_, malgré l'usage que l'équivalent en anglais pourrait avoir.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est juste ; mieux vaut penser à _to say_ pour bien utiliser le verbe _dire_. J'ajouterai seulement qu'il peut admettre deux prononoms personnels comme compléments , un de personne et un de chose, sans utilisation de préposition comme dans: _Je le lui dirai_ ( Je lui rapporterai ce que tu m'as dit, par exemple ) , ce qui n'est pas possible, je crois, avec _to tell ._ Il est vrai que le premier pronom n'est guère perceptible à l'oral .


----------



## francaispourmoi

Bonjour les amis.

What is the difference between:

Je lui ai dit...
Je l'ai dit...

Are they both past tense?

a -- Elle m'a demandé si je parlais français. Je lui ai dit "Oui, un peu".

b -- Elle m'a demandé si je parlais français. Je l'ai dit "Oui, un peu".

Which sentence is better, a or b?

Merci.


----------



## Suehil

'Je lui ai dit' means 'I told him', 
'Je l'ai dit' means 'I said it'


----------



## DearPrudence

a -- Elle m'a demandé si je parlais français. Je lui ai dit "Oui, un peu". 

b -- Elle m'a demandé si je parlais français. Je l'ai dit "Oui, un peu". 


> *Je lui ai dit...
> Je l'ai dit.*
> 
> Are they both past tense?


Yes. They are both correct but means different things.

*Je lui ai dit* ....
lui = indirect pronoun
-> I said to him / her

*Je l'ai dit.*
l' = le = direct pronoun
I said it

I hope it is clearer


----------



## francaispourmoi

Thank you, that is much clear, Prudence and Sue.

When would I use "Je l'ai dit"? Can you give me and example, please?

And I could simply say "J'ai dit..." right?

J'ai dit "Oui, un peu".


----------



## Lezert

Here is an example:
-Tes amis savent que tu es ici?
-Oui, je l'ai dit à Francis et à Annie.

And there is a combination of "je l'ai dit " and "je lui ai dit":
 "je le lui ai dit" => I said it to him


----------



## francaispourmoi

- Tes amis savent que tu es ici? = your friends know that you are here? 
- Oui, je l'ai dit à Francis et à Annie. = Yes, I said it to Francis and Annie.

Thanks. I could also say "Je les dit..." = I told him, right?


----------



## Lezert

francaispourmoi said:


> Thanks. I could also say "Je les dit..." = I told him, right?



It would be too easy..."je _leur _ai dit"  is correct  

Je me suis dit
Je t'ai dit
je lui ai dit
je nous ai dit  (for the fun , not really used)
je vous ai dit
je leur ai dit


----------



## francaispourmoi

Sorry that was a typo. I meant to ask: Je les dit = I told them? But I guess it doesn't exist.

Je me suis dit = I told myself.
Je t'ai dit = I told you.
je lui ai dit = I told him/her.
je nous ait dit = I told us.
je vous ait = I told you. (formal)
je leur ai dit = I told them.

Merci beaucoup, monsieur.


----------



## joEmon

je nous *ait* dit , je vous *ait* dit >> wrong 
je nous ai dit   >> right  ( = j'ai dit à nous )
je vous ai dit    >> right


----------

